# ISO Craftsman Router Table Manual for #25479



## dalycity (May 4, 2009)

Hi, does anyone have the above manual and is willing to share? I have tried managemyhome.com and they no longer carry that manual; also I have searched other sites with no luck. thank you!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome sandra! glad your here. Free Craftsman Manuals - Shop Smarter.com. 
Old Woodworking Machines :: Log in There are 2 places too try


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Sandra and welcome to the router forum, good to have you on board.


----------

